# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gatime te Shqiperise se mesme.

## Estella

Ketu d te gjeni gatime nga shqiperia e mesme.

Tave Lemi

Mishi i prere ne racione zihet derisa te mbetet me pak leng. Pastaj me gjalpe kaurdiset qepa e grire holle, hidhet edhe mishi, kaurdiset me qepen, duke shtuar spec te kuq dhe vihet ne tave. Ne vecanti rrihen vezet me kos, lengu i mishit, niseshtea, kripa perzihen dhe u hidhen siper thelave. Sperkatet me gjalpe dhe piqet ne furre.


per 4-5 persona duhen:

Mish 4-5 racione, qepe 2 kokrra, gjalpe 2 luge gjelle, pak fare spec te kuq, veze dy kokrra, kos 2 gota. niseshte 1 luge gjelle, leng mishi 1 gote.

Hajt ju befte mire.

----------


## Estella

Qebap me veze

te brendshmet e bagetive pa plendesin pervelohen dhe priten ne kubike mesatare. Kaurdiset ne fillim qepa me lyre, hidhen te brendshmet, shtohen kripe dhe piper i zi, spec djeges ose piper te kuq, pak uje dhe lihen te zjejne. Ne nje ene tjeter rrihen vezet me pak mjell, perzihen dhe hidhen tek melqite, dhe me pas i lejojme qe te zjejne per 8-10 minuta (Varet nga tensioni).
Me pas ato serviren.

Kjo eshte si pune para ushqimi, eshte per te hapur oreksin.
Per kete duhen. Melqi te grira 2 duar, qepe 2 kokrra (mesatare), kripe, lyre 2 luge gjelle, piper, nje maje luge spec djeges, veze 2 kokrra, dhe mjell nje luge gjelle.

----------

